# Where can i find  libpkcs11.so

## mario323

Where can i find libpkcs11.so ? I get error in POP3 daemon (courier):

```
Nov  3 08:30:01 gentoo3 pop3d-ssl: couriertls: /usr/share/courier/pop3d.pem: error:25066067:DSO support routines:DLFCN_LOAD:could not load the shared library
```

I've checked that this generate similar error:

$ openssl req -config /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf -engine pkcs11 -new -key id_45

```
invalid engine "pkcs11"

140258081650320:error:25066067:DSO support routines:DLFCN_LOAD:could not load the shared library:dso_dlfcn.c:186:filename(/usr/lib64/engines/libpkcs11.so): /usr/lib64/engines/libpkcs11.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

----------

## avx

dev-libs/engine_pkcs11?

----------

